# Loving my animals



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

Yay! I love my animals!! 

Rocky (My Beardie)has been being a bit schizoid recently he goes mad when I pick him up and he's very skittish...but I had my mate Sach (xmashx on here)over the other day and she helped me loads so now I'm more confident and he's more happy! I'm gonna keep up what i'm doing and hopefully it'll get better!

My snakes...Mojo and JoJo are cute as ever and getting a little less hissy every time I pick them up (hissing comes with the territory with Hoggies though lol) and my hamsters and cats are all good too so it's ALLLLL good lol!!! 


- Aimee:2thumb::no1:


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

yh i like people who love there pets i love!!!! my beardie sargon


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

and my dog a jack russel george i love him


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

lol thats awesome! Wish I had a dog!!!


----------

